# Failed vsd controller - advise required



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

I have just got the VSD for my EV Conversion, however it was completely burned.


I will get a replacement unit shipped but this has left me thinking as it may happen down the road and I would like to have a way to preserve the circuit board in case of a failure of the IGTBs.

The IGTBs are all part of a module with its own driver, which has failed and burned the whole board as well.

I would like to ask for some advice as I am not sure about what happened. If it was the module that failed why did it failed and why did it burned the module as well? It should have burned the driver section first, or I am wrong?

Also, since the main board only outputs signal and feed to the driver would it be a good option to use IGTB and a dedicated driver to raise the output power?

Thanks.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That looks like a small 5 or 10kw VFD for a fan or cooling pump commonly used in industrial area's. Not build for traction pourposes it seems.

Did you operate it within specs?
What voltage & current is it rated at, do these match the motor?
Did you tune the motor to the VFD?


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

steven4601 said:


> That looks like a small 5 or 10kw VFD for a fan or cooling pump commonly used in industrial area's. Not build for traction pourposes it seems.
> 
> Did you operate it within specs?
> What voltage & current is it rated at, do these match the motor?
> Did you tune the motor to the VFD?


This is a 15KW/20HP rated VSD. 
I cross checked the application for the IGTB module and it is used on 15 to 20KW units. (To be honest I find it too small as well, the module should be rated at 100Amp.  )

It has arrived to me like this, dead on arrival.


----------

